
Deep learning can save fish - msollami
https://blog.wolfram.com/2019/04/11/fishackathon-protecting-marine-life-with-ai-and-the-wolfram-language
======
twellington
Plane patrols over protected areas are 10k /per hour, this solution seems
orders of magnitude more efficient.

